# 25'' or 27'' wooden riser



## Deedeedee137 (Oct 19, 2015)

I need a new bow, since my old Ragim impala is far too short for me at this point. My coach recommended that I get a 72'' bow if I could find one, but that 70'' would also be fine. That means a 27'' or 25'' riser. The only wooden risers that I can find anywhere at that length are from Border Archery, and are about $500, which makes the total cost of any bow I buy at least in the $700 range. Does anyone know of a cheaper 25'' or 27'' wooden riser?


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

How fixed are you on wood? 
You might have to find a long longbow if you're set on wood... but even then price is going to creep up.

Affordable long wooden risers are probably not stiff enough without carbon/phenolic laminations = price+++


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Hold on for a moment. Let's back up a check out this recommendation. I have a 32+ inch draw and shoot both 70 and 72 inch bows. You are not going to find any low, or even moderate cost 27 inch risers. There is no market for them. There are a few companies that make them. Plus there are a few extra long ILF limbs out there. Unless you have a really long draw length, and have been shooting long enough to warrant that type of bow, then 72 inches is probably a reach. Send us your experience, height and draw length. Also, a bit about your coach. Is this someone who teaches at a shop or a someone who coaches higher end archers? It does not take much to get a coaching certification. You can get level one in a day, and level two in a weekend.

I also shoot a 70 inch longbow. I have heard that you can't get longer than that because of the fiberglass strips that are used. I am not sure this is true. I heard it while I was looking for mine. I have a board bow that is about 75 inches long, but then, pulling a board 32 inches is pretty frightening so you want the bow that is as long as possible.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Only Border makes long ILF risers in wood.

However I believe Greattree makes a 70" wood bolt down in the lower price bracket.

Grant


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Grant,

The longest I have seen is 68 inches, but there may be something out there that I am unaware of. I was told by a bowyer and retail seller that companies stay away from 70 inch entry level bows due to the difficulty of making them straight at that price point.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Grant, are you referring to the AppleX ILF bow by Greatree? There are other metal riser ILF bows at the entry level end that are 70 inches.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

http://www.rudiweick.de/

Rudi Weick makes 70" wood bows (Spirit Recurve for 390 Euros), he makes quality bows and his limbs were used on the original Stolid Bull, Black Thunder


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

DDD - 

If your coach recommended that length bow, which riser did he/she recommend? 

Based on that length, can we assume your looking for a target bow?
If so, there's a reason why few manufactures are offering wood at that length. 

Sorry, you haven't really provided enough information about "you" (like draw length) and what you plan on doing with the bow for us to make any kind of recommendations, without making a lot of assumptions first. For example you may have Olympic dreams or want something pretty to hang on the wall and shoot on alternate Sundays.

The more information you give, the better the replies.

Viper1 over.


----------



## vinfoto (Feb 23, 2010)

Have a look at nanino they make awesome custom handles up tot 25"

Nanino.at (Austria Europe)


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

I did a worksheet on google docs, found risers like discussed above and others, put a synopsis together. Considering releasing the doc so folks could directly see and modify...


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

vinfoto said:


> Have a look at nanino they make awesome custom handles up tot 25"
> 
> Nanino.at (Austria Europe)


Hol e tol edo is that a riser or is it art?? Wonder how that shoots, a carved riser?? Cost??


----------



## arbor (Feb 3, 2017)

Crazy looking!


----------



## BrightRodger (Jul 23, 2014)

This is a great thread.. I'm trying to find a wooden bow I can shoot off the shelf in a longer length for string walking stability. I only have a 27.5" draw length so a 68 or even possibly a 66" might still allow stable arrow flight even with a pretyt large crawl.


----------

